# Party balloon loops.



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Had some balloons laying around...I looked at them and said I could loop those!  I was testing them today with bb's and 1/4 inch. Both shot well. These baloons are 12 inches. They are totally maxed at 33 1/2 inches. Fun and cheep!

Have a great night brothers and sisters of the latex. 
Chris


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Draw weight is about 5 pounds.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like to cut off the closed end to avoid getting trapped air in the balloon


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Had some balloons laying around...I looked at them and said I could loop those!  I was testing them today with bb's and 1/4 inch. Both shot well. These baloons are 12 inches. They are totally maxed at 33 1/2 inches. Fun and cheep!
> 
> Have a great night brothers and sisters of the latex.
> Chris


What shooter is that, looks nice ;-)

wll


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

wll said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > Had some balloons laying around...I looked at them and said I could loop those!  I was testing them today with bb's and 1/4 inch. Both shot well. These baloons are 12 inches. They are totally maxed at 33 1/2 inches. Fun and cheep!
> ...


That's a Ray shot special!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Had some balloons laying around...I looked at them and said I could loop those!  I was testing them today with bb's and 1/4 inch. Both shot well. These baloons are 12 inches. They are totally maxed at 33 1/2 inches. Fun and cheep!
> 
> Have a great night brothers and sisters of the latex.
> Chris


I've several hundred of these stored away in my house from when I was interested in making ballon caricatures. Most of mine are "260s" - that is, 2" wide by 60" long. Might be fun to try them as ss bands. They ARE latex, so take precautions re: heat and sunlight.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

These balloons makes good fork ties for bands. Try it!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Imperial said:


> i like to cut off the closed end to avoid getting trapped air in the balloon


That's what the Rabbi said.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > Had some balloons laying around...I looked at them and said I could loop those!  I was testing them today with bb's and 1/4 inch. Both shot well. These baloons are 12 inches. They are totally maxed at 33 1/2 inches. Fun and cheep!
> ...


I bet there's quite a bit of speed to be found in something like this... Where would be a good source for super long balloons?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Lee Silva said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > S.S. sLinGeR said:
> ...


party supply stores


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> I bet there's quite a bit of speed to be found in something like this... Where would be a good source for super long balloons?
> 
> I've several hundred of these stored away in my house from when I was interested in making ballon caricatures. Most of mine are "260s" - that is, 2" wide by 60" long. Might be fun to try them as ss bands. They ARE latex, so take precautions re: heat and sunlight.
> 
> ...


If "super long" is like the 60" balloons of which I referred, there's two places which I know of in Florida. one of which is Fort Lauderdale Paper, and there's another down in Miami-Dade county who's name escapes me (it's been a LONG time).

Under the Yellowpages look up "balloons", and see who has them other than a place like Party City. I say that because the places who sell to balloon artists keep only fresh stock, which means that the ballon shouldn't break unexpectedly from deterioration or improper storage.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh, and look up "T. MYERS" in Google for his website - if he's still in business. He sold/sells not only balloons of every type, but balloon inflators, instructional DVD, instructional books and accessories for the balloon artist.

Again, if you buy from a source which sells especially to balloon artists, you'll get the best variety as far as shapes/styles/colors, but most importantly FRESH balloons from reliable manufacturers. You don't need a balloon popping you in your eye.

Remember that sailor who ate spinach? How do you think he got that popeye?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Supergreat! Thank you sir....


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> Supergreat! Thank you sir....


You're most welcome, my friend : )


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

i found them to be a bit inconsistent accuracy wise. But they are great for giveaway slingers for kids as they get to pick the colours for there bands. Great cheap fun.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have used party balloons for bb shooter the Ray Shooter looks to be a image of the Dunkung LuckRing shooter

Have fun shooting bb's~AKAOldmiser


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I use these all the time! I psuedo tapered them, looped them, doubled them, everything. Can somebody chrony them? I'm curious to see the speeds you get.


----------

